# Cloudy Eye



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I just noticed that one of my cobalts has a cloudy eye. What could cause this? Can it go away by itself? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

she is my clumsiest frog and has had scrapes on her back that have turned into scabs before and then healed. I'm hoping it is just a scrape and will cure itself but I'm looking for a bit of reassurance here.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

You may want to invest in something such as baytril, to jhelp fight any infections


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Never had this in frogs....but in snakes it almost always turned out to be Pseudomonas.....a fast growing bacteria. As mentioned it is easily treated with antibiotics but you will want to make sure you speak with a vet about which to use and how to apply. In addition dosages for frogs are MUCH lower than for anything else. I typically work with my vet to create solutions if possible...and spray or soak the frogs.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Got a vet appt. on monday, I'll keep you all posted


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Vet said that is was a scratch on the eye so she gave me some ointment to put on it. Wish Big Mamma luck!


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

scratch has completely healed!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Good to hear!


----------



## rednkhuntertd (Jul 26, 2007)

*What did the vet give you?*

I was just wondering what type of ointment the vet gave you? The same thing is happening to my RETF, but not sure if it is a scratch or not. There are no Herp vets here in town, how much does your vet usually charge? Perhaps I will have to make a drive somewhere. Thanks. 


Sarah


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great to hear, do you have any before or after pics???


----------



## hopalong (Sep 19, 2005)

One of my azureus also had an eye problem. I took him to work ( I work for an exotic vet) and he said that it was the sac under the eye that had gotten scratched and swollen. He gave me triple antibiotic ointment w/o HC and one application and it was completely healed! That stuff is fabulous!!


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Man... I need to find an exotic vet in my area.


----------

